# IMPORTANT!  Is your new Community Supporter Account not working?



## Piratecat

NOTE:

*Morrus has taken over registration of all new Community Supporter Accounts. If you have renewed through this link, and he has not enabled your account yet, contact him by e-mail at russmorrissey@gmail.com and he will help you get set.

The rest of the information on this is here: 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=210417
Thank you, all!*


----------



## DrSpunj

*My bad...*

I didn't see this stickied thread when I started my own here.

I did find my PayPal receipts and emailed that info to Morrus yesterday, so perhaps he's already working on it, but I thought I'd post here as well since this is the designated thread.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Terraism

Just renewed today, and I'm not having any luck.  No real hurry - I've got a week before I _need_ to go dig up threads on creepiness and horror.  And by "need," I mean that in the sense of "c'mon, daddy needs a new pair of dice!" gamer-style addiction.


----------



## Piratecat

I'll fix these this weekend!


----------



## Terraism

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'll fix these this weekend!



Something about the exclamation point made that seem very inspirational.  "Admins," Prime says, "roll out!"  

(Yeah, yeah.  Keeping the thread clean, deleting the post.  I got it.  No problem.  Just laugh first, 'k?)


----------



## Terraism

Just a check on the status.  Any news?


----------



## Vlos

*Full Comunity Support Account - Lost Privleges...*

To whom it may concern (or be able to help).

Recently (last week) posted on Gamers seeking Gamers forum and had a few PMs from fellow gamers about a possible local game. Went to see if there were any new messages today and noticed I no longer have any of my saved PMs or access to send PMs. 

I can only assume my account expired, so I signed up for a renewal, but still no effect. I also tried sending an email to the account under paypal.com and that got bounced. 

Note: This was working Sunday night. So not sure if someone just shut me down or what?!

Please send me PM when this is working so I know I can get them, and any chance of restoring my PMs?

Edit: Note, signed up for 'Full Community Supporter Account - ON SALE!'


----------



## a2ndchapter

Vlos said:
			
		

> Note, signed up for 'Full Community Supporter Account - ON SALE!'




I signed up for this on the 17th July.  Only just discovered this section of the forum (doh!) and figured it might take some time for the access to kick in.

Can someone look into it for me?

I noticed that the PayPal payment was being sent to Morrus' freeserve email as opposed to his Gmail (which I've also emailed).

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Elodan

I renewed through Paypal on the 18th and it seems to have not gone through.


----------



## andargor

I renewed a few minutes ago. Lost search.


----------



## ericpat

Hi.

I renewed last night. I have no longer have a search button.

Thanks
-Eric.


----------



## Piratecat

Should be all set:

Ericpat
andargor
Elodan
escapistthx
vlos
terraism
DrSpunj

I miss anyone?  Sorry again!


----------



## a2ndchapter

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Should be all set:
> 
> escapistthx




Sorted thanks.


----------



## andargor

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Should be all set:
> 
> andargor




I wuv Piratecat. <3


----------



## ericpat

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Should be all set:
> 
> Ericpat




And I am.

Thanks again for fixing whatever was broken.


----------



## Shemeska

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I miss anyone?  Sorry again!




I renewed on the 19th, but it doesn't appear to have gone into effect yet.


----------



## barrowwight

Can someone check mine. I renewed on June 23rd...just noticed i have no search ability. No real hurry. took me a month to notice it wasnt there.


----------



## preacher

Hi, I paid renewed CSA on 22 July. I have the paypal transaction ID if needed. I don't seem to have search so wondering if I've hit this bug?

Many thanks.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

I renewed last year and all was good, but today I can not Search.  I haven't tried to search in a few weeks, so I don't know how long it's been out.

I checked the subscriptions page, and it says I'm good until 2009:



		Code:
	

Subscription Title  	                        Start Date  	Expiry Date
Full Community Supporter Account - ON SALE! 	06-01-06 	  07-19-09


These dates look correct to me; I'm just missing the "Search" link on the navbar.


TIA for any assistance.


----------



## Ereanor

Hi all, 
 I ordered the "search function option for three months" and it's not active yet.  I only know by trying to search my own posts.  I can't seem to locate the search button in the forums.  It says, in the FAQ that its at the top of the page but I just don't see it.

Thank You.


----------



## bilwar

Hi,
My search is not working, and I am being denied access to the D&D links also, I believe my account is still active


----------



## Job

Hello.  I renewed my CSA back in July, but do not have access to search or PM's.

Thanks!
Job.


----------



## Piratecat

Hi! Checking in -- I'm in a "we're shipping a game and I'm in crunch 7 days a week" stupor, so I apologize for the wait. I'll go through these and fix them as soon as possible, certainly within the next day or so. I'll adjust your time purchased accordingly.

My apologies for the problem in the first place.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Thanks, PC.


----------



## DrSpunj

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Should be all set:
> 
> DrSpunj
> 
> I miss anyone?  Sorry again!




Just checked back after another week or two of absence and my Search menu is back, too.

Thanks, PC!


----------



## bolen

Hi

I bought an EN World supporter account on 08/01/07. Could someone update my account or is this impossible until after Gen Con


----------



## Festivus

PC, I renewed a while ago and posted in Meta... missing completely this stickied thread.  Anyhow, I renewed back in early July but lost my CS status.  When you can get to it that would be great... if you are too busy it can wait till post-GenCon.


----------



## preacher

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'll go through these and fix them as soon as possible, certainly within the next day or so. I'll adjust your time purchased accordingly.



Thanks, PC.


----------



## Zorro

Hi!  I hope I'm doing this correctly--it's my first post!

Unfortunately, my Community Supporter account seems not to have activated correctly (unless I'm just _really_ bad at locating the "Search" function...).  I both became a registered user and purchased a one-year CS account at the sale rate on August 9.  I received a receipt from PayPal, so hopefully the payment went through okay.  Thank you in advance for your help!  -- Z


----------



## Piratecat

Zorro said:
			
		

> Hi!  I hope I'm doing this correctly--it's my first post!
> 
> Unfortunately, my Community Supporter account seems not to have activated correctly (unless I'm just _really_ bad at locating the "Search" function...).  I both became a registered user and purchased a one-year CS account at the sale rate on August 9.  I received a receipt from PayPal, so hopefully the payment went through okay.  Thank you in advance for your help!  -- Z



Welcome!! And thank you.

I'm fixing all of these right now. Let us know if they're still not working.


----------



## Dog Moon

Just poking my head in to say mine's not working either.

Previous year ran out and I've been without the Search function for like a week.  I need my Search fix.    Man, addictions are hard to stop...

Although this was done this Saturday, so if nothing is done until later this week, that is quite understandable.  [just unsure of how long this actually takes to activate, which is why I'm posting here]


----------



## Piratecat

All done! So holler if it's still not working. Our apologies, and endless thanks for supporting the site.


----------



## bilwar

Thank you Pirate Cat, Search and Access to D & D Links is fixed now


----------



## Zorro

It works!  You do great work, and you do it quickly.  Thanks very much!  -- Z


----------



## Garnfellow

Huh. I just re-upped, but my account seems to not be working.


----------



## Piratecat

Garnfellow said:
			
		

> Huh. I just re-upped, but my account seems to not be working.



Gotcha! How about now?


----------



## Garnfellow

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Gotcha! How about now?




Outstanding. Many thanks!


----------



## Mort

*Community Supporter Account*

Re-applied yesterday but the supporter account is not working yet (Should probably not have had my renewal date around Gen Con, but Oh well).


----------



## Dog Moon

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All done! So holler if it's still not working. Our apologies, and endless thanks for supporting the site.




Holler!



Waiting patiently.


----------



## Horacio

After some years out of here, I came back to read 4e news...
and I renewed my CSA. 

It seems that it hasn't been done automatically, so I looked in Meta and I found this thread.

Piratecat, could you please enable my CSA status ?

Ah, I forgot, I've changed my email address, now it's 
lostinbrittany AT gmail POINT com , and that's the address
in Paypal's invoice 

Could you please change it in my profile too ?

THANKS Pcat!


----------



## jmucchiello

I goofed. I paid for the CSA with a different email address. I bought an account yesterday with jmucchiello AT yahoo DOT com. I think I use my throwingdice.com address here. Could you hook me up, PC?


----------



## Dog Moon

Does Email address really matter?  Just wondering cause a friend used his paypal account while logged into my EnWorld screen name to purchase the account.  If I need something else, just let me know.


----------



## The It's Man

I also don't have a functional CSA account - paid for it by paypal July 5th.

BTW my email address of paypal is not the same email address of my enworld account; if you need it let me know.


----------



## devilish

*CSA not working?*

Argh!  I've run afowl of this bug.  Paid for it on 8/11.


----------



## jmucchiello

Now that you are all back, can you look into my CSA?


----------



## romp

I just purchased a full CSA - have the confirming email from paypal but no goodies yet, I am a sad panda


----------



## Piratecat

Sorry for the wait, folks. My game finally shipped and my life is my own again. I'll do these today, crediting everyone for missed time.


----------



## Simia Saturnalia

You say it should kick in immediately?

Just bought one, nothing. Cleared my cookies and my cache, logged out, logged back in - no search. Little help, O Mighty Mods?


----------



## Horacio

My CSA is not working yet. Piratecat, I don't know if you have had time to make the changes, so please ignore this post if you haven't done it yet.


----------



## shilsen

My CSA isn't working either. I paid for it on Monday August 20th.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard

Piratecat said:
			
		

> All done! So holler if it's still not working. Our apologies, and endless thanks for supporting the site.




Thanks!


----------



## devilish

Argh -- still dead in the water.  

Forums, forums, everywhere, and all the (message)boards did shrink.
Forums, forums, everywhere, nor any a searching link!


----------



## Mort

Sorry to add to the chorus but still no functional CSA.


----------



## thundershot

Same here. I bought it last week. My custom title is there from when I had it before... But I can't search or change the title or anything else.


Thanks
Chris


----------



## Piratecat

Okay, finally! Thanks for your patience, everyone. I've adjusted dates so no one lost time. I've fixed:

- Mort
- Dog Moon
- Horacio (and updated email!)
- jmucchiello
- The It's Man
- Devilish
- Romp
- Simia Saturnalia
- Thundershot

That should do it! My deepest apologies for the wait, folks. This is the Bug Kevin Most Wants To Get Fixed, and I'm sorry it affected you. You guys rock for supporting the site.

It it ISN'T working, please post and let us know!


----------



## Dog Moon

Yay, thanks!


----------



## Horacio

It works, Piratecat, THANKS!!!


----------



## The It's Man

Thanks Piratecat - it works now.


----------



## devilish

"The silly buckets on the deck,
That had so long remained,
I dreamt that they were filled with dew ;
And when I awoke, it rained!!!!"

Thanks Piratecat!!!!


----------



## shilsen

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Okay, finally! Thanks for your patience, everyone. I've adjusted dates so no one lost time. I've fixed:
> 
> - Mort
> - Dog Moon
> - Horacio (and updated email!)
> - jmucchiello
> - The It's Man
> - Devilish
> - Romp
> - Simia Saturnalia
> - Thundershot
> 
> That should do it! My deepest apologies for the wait, folks. This is the Bug Kevin Most Wants To Get Fixed, and I'm sorry it affected you. You guys rock for supporting the site.
> 
> It it ISN'T working, please post and let us know!



 Thanks a lot. It works fine now. Even though you were mean enough not to mention me above


----------



## Piratecat

Err - out of loooove?  (whistles casually)


----------



## Simia Saturnalia

Just got back on.

Works just fine now.

Many kudos, PC.


----------



## kiznit

Just renewed my CSA (Paypal transaction ID #1LS11832EY803800F), but no goodies, so here I post!

I demand my search/member posts/whos online goodies, so I can get back to stalking Piratecat!


----------



## reveal

Renewed mine on the 23rd and no search. 

Paypal ID # 7RX33888V15063000


----------



## kiznit

reveal said:
			
		

> Renewed mine on the 23rd and no search.
> 
> Paypal ID # 7RX33888V15063000



Don't give it to him!

He will use it for EVIL.


----------



## reveal

kiznit said:
			
		

> Don't give it to him!
> 
> He will use it for EVIL.



 But evil is sexay!


----------



## kiznit

reveal said:
			
		

> But evil is sexay!




So is Piratecat!


----------



## Piratecat

kiznit said:
			
		

> So is Piratecat!



Keep your distance, Mister!







You guys are both fixed. Let me know if it doesn't work!


----------



## General Lopez

I  re-upped last week and my account is not working.


----------



## Piratecat

Bloodphantom said:
			
		

> I  re-upped last week and my account is not working.



Fixed!

My apologies, and thank you.


----------



## devilish

Piratecat said:
			
		

> You guys are both fixed. Let me know if it doesn't work!




Am I the only one who gets nervous when Piratecat says we're _fixed_.

Now I know what the hook is for, yeouch!


----------



## bolen

Hey Piratecat,

I meant to say something about this at gen con but I never made it to the EN world booth.  I bought a community supporter account and never got credit for it.  I bought it through paypal during the first week of august.

Thanks
Brett

Edit I sent it august 3 (ID # 6HF56443DV2348159)


----------



## Piratecat

All fixed, Brett? It should be working now!


----------



## Griffith Dragonlake

Hey Piratecat — I purchased a CSA account almost a month ago and it still hasn't been activated.

Can you help with that?

Thanks!


----------



## Piratecat

Griffith, all set!  Let me know if it still isn't working.

*Folks, I'm away from the boards for two weeks starting tomorrow. If more of these come up, and I'm sure they will, please email either Henry or Morrus if no one is on top of this thread. You can find their emails in the other sticky thread in this forum.

Thanks!*


----------



## FireLance

Looks like I was also hit by the bug. I renewed using PayPal (Transaction ID: 0DU36812990494319) on 5 Aug 07.

No rush, but it would be nice to be able to use the Search function again.


----------



## Ant

Hi guys,
I bought a Search Subscription on the 15th of August (Tran ID: 78S76116LF5131219) and am having similar issues ie no search function.

No great hurry ... hey, I've waited this long.


----------



## Izerath

*Another AWOL CSA subscription to fix.....*

I also bought a CSA around 8/25:

Transaction ID:		15201051F16700647
Item Price:		$19.99 USD
Total:		$19.99 USD
Order Description:		Full Community Supporter Account - ON SALE! Subscription
Item/Product Number:		1_6743
Buyer:		Ronald K Janik

Can you save me Piratecat??? I long to search the forums!!!!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Me too with the lack of Search Function


----------



## Henry

Firelance
Ant
Izerath
Primitive Screwhead

Check and get back to me. Sorry for the wait - I activated all of yours from now until October 1 of 2008 as compensation for the wait time.


----------



## FireLance

Works fine for me now.  Thanks, Henry!


----------



## Ant

Yep!  All good.  Thanks, Henry!


----------



## Primitive Screwhead

Cool, now I can search again!

Thanks!


----------



## Izerath

All is right with the world now that I can SEARCH!!!!

Thanks Henry!


----------



## the Jester

I seem to have lost my ability to search as well. I believe my account is good for another couple years- though I don't actually know when it's due to expire. 

Thanks in advance for yer help, kinds folks!


----------



## Cheiromancer

I've lost the ability to search, too. If it was because my CS account expired, that should be fixed soon; I sent money to Morrus.  But if that's not it, then I'd appreciate it if someone would look at my account settings.


----------



## Jupp

I cannot search anymore as well. I "think" I paid my sub for the next year, but I am not able to confirm this since I get an error message when I try to get to "Paid subscriptions". The error I get is:



> Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/subscriptions.php on line 29




Any help is appreciated

Cheers
Jupp


----------



## Cheiromancer

Just an update- still can't search.  I hope there has been an avalanche of renewals that are before mine; but if not, there must be something wrong.  Hopefully an admin can fix whatever it is.

edit:  It's now working!  PM sent to Henry.  All is right with the world.


----------



## Ambrus

I renewed my community supporter account a few days ago by sending money via paypal, but it doesn't yet seem to have kicked in. Help me please! I feel like a turtle flipped over onto my shell without my SEARCH function!


----------



## GlassJaw

Ambrus said:
			
		

> I renewed my community supporter account a few days ago by sending money via paypal, but it doesn't yet seem to have kicked in. Help me please! I feel like a turtle flipped over onto my shell without my SEARCH function!




I'm in the same boat.  I followed the link in the thread in the General Forum and apparently sent the money to Morrus's "old" email account.  The transaction definitely went through - I got a confirmation email.

This was on 10/25.  Still no Search for me.


----------



## Ambrus

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat.  I followed the link in the thread in the General Forum and apparently sent the money to Morrus's "old" email account.  The transaction definitely went through - I got a confirmation email.
> 
> This was on 10/25.  Still no Search for me.



Yeah, I got the confirmation email too. It seems we're not getting any attention in this thread though. Hello! Mods! HELP!

Maybe we should post somewhere else. :\


----------



## the Jester

Ambrus said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got the confirmation email too. It seems we're not getting any attention in this thread though. Hello! Mods! HELP!
> 
> Maybe we should post somewhere else. :\




I emailed Henry just now. I suspect that, after nobody posted here for a week or two after early October, this kinda fell off the radar. I expect that, now that I emailed a mod, we'll get some response soon.


----------



## Henry

Thanks for cluing me in! I thought we had passed the word, but apparently we forgot to pass it on this thread, too. 

On this announcement, http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=210417

Russ is going to be contact man for Adjusting Community supporter accounts now. I'll go ahead and clear these up to date now, though.


----------



## Henry

*the Jester
Cheiromancer
Jupp
Ambrus
Glassjaw*

Please let me know if you are set, now. Thanks!


----------



## Ambrus

I am indeed once more Search-enabled.
Thanks much Henry!


----------



## the Jester

Thanks! All's well, now!


----------



## diaglo

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Okay, finally! Thanks for your patience, everyone. I've adjusted dates so no one lost time. I've fixed:
> 
> - Mort
> - Dog Moon
> - Horacio (and updated email!)
> - jmucchiello
> - The It's Man
> - Devilish
> - Romp
> - Simia Saturnalia
> - Thundershot
> 
> That should do it! My deepest apologies for the wait, folks. This is the Bug Kevin Most Wants To Get Fixed, and I'm sorry it affected you. You guys rock for supporting the site.
> 
> It it ISN'T working, please post and let us know!



add me to the list.

i should be paid up until may 09. but i can't check it gives me a failed error on my paid subscriptions.


----------



## Mortepierre

Add me as well (*Mortepierre*)

Should be paid for the next two years now

(PayPal transaction #: OT7885532E2024832)

Oh, and when I click on *Support the Site!* -> *Community Supporter Account*, I get an error message each and every time ("Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/subscriptions.php on line 29")


----------



## Delemental

Afraid I need to go on the "broken CS" list.

I just sent Russ money to renew my account on 11/5/07 (PayPal ID # 2UV17331HG160952T).

Okay, maybe it's not so much "broken" as "in process", but I thought that Russ said it would only take 2-3 days to get the account going, so now that it's been a week I thought I'd check.


----------



## Nyaricus

I forgot to add my username on the money I sent to Morrus, so here's my transaction ID # 0KU21312VB3993708. It was a 40 dollar transaction, so I should be good for the 4 years 

thanks,
--N


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

11/8 - $19.99 - 1106-2303-4340-2594


----------



## RSKennan

Hi, Piratecat (edit: or Henry, or Morrus  ). 

I paid for two accounts on 11/15, and my CS account isn't working yet. I paid for the four year deal. Receipt ID: 84455576S4533281M. 

I'm moving tomorrow, and won't have internet for a few days, but I can check on my iPhone, though it's not always easy to log in with it. Anyway, thanks.


----------



## amethal

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> I forgot to add my username on the money I sent to Morrus, so here's my transaction ID # 0KU21312VB3993708. It was a 40 dollar transaction, so I should be good for the 4 years
> 
> thanks,
> --N



I'm glad to see its not just me who did that.

Same situation, ID Number 4RF93183YE7726024

This was on 25 October and it doesn't look like my 4 years has been activated.


----------



## Felon

Transation # 4PL89701SY475233T
11/4/2007
$20

Thanks!


----------



## Felon

Thank you, wonderful magical anonymous account fixer!


----------



## Demerol

*Me too*

Likewise

Nov 30, 2007
$40
ID # 0042499085155821R
Name: Demerol

Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## armac

I'll add myself to the list:

Dec. 14, 2007
$19.99
Transaction # 3X645430YX792725R

Thanks,

Angus


----------



## qstor

I lost search too  I renewed via PayPal.

Mike


----------



## RSKennan

Not to be pushy, but can we get an update on the status of the CS accounts that didn't have names attached? I got the email a few weeks ago, replied with my name, and haven't heard anything. To be honest, I'm starting to regret buying the CS account.


----------



## Riley

Still waiting for an upgrade 1 month later - and I did include my user ID.

Date:                    Dec 5, 2007
Transaction ID:		6U845589HL356663Y
Item Price:		$39.98 USD

... for the 4-year CSA offer.  I likey my search button.


----------



## howandwhy99

I also renewed last week.  January 5th, ID # 382403286C0157700


----------



## Nerfwright

I renewed for the four-year extension before my existing supporter account lapsed - how can I tell what my new expiration date is?


----------



## Inferno!

RSKennan said:
			
		

> Not to be pushy, but can we get an update on the status of the CS accounts that didn't have names attached? I got the email a few weeks ago, replied with my name, and haven't heard anything. To be honest, I'm starting to regret buying the CS account.




Yeah, what he said.  I'm at 10 weeks and counting...

Edit:  Fixed by Henry...thank you so much


----------



## Henry

nerfwright, howandwhy99, RSKennan, qstor, armac, Demerol, and Amethal have been fixed.


----------



## RSKennan

Thank you, Henry and sorry for nagging. I really appreciate it.


----------



## SSquirrel

I just emailed the gmail address for Morrus.  I had emailed some address of his a month ago w/no answer, maybe it was an old one.  I paid for $40 for the 4 year version back in November and still waiting patiently   I did include my name here and I believe the paypal address is the same one I have set for ENWorld to boot.

Hope to see an answer soon!


----------



## Riley

Henry,
Thank you very kindly for your assistance!  I am very glad to have my search button back.


----------



## howandwhy99

Thanks man.


----------



## CarlZog

*CS link busted?*

I've lost my CS privileges, but I think it's 'cause my account is expired. 

What's the easiest way for me to get my CS account renewed?

I tried to click on the CS Account link, but got this message:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/subscriptions.php on line 29


Tell me what I need to do! Thanks.


CarlZog


----------



## Meds

I'm missing a Search button too:
Transaction: 0U225093R53568925
$39.98 USD
Nov 23 '07
Thanks.


----------



## Morrus

You sjhould be fixed now Meds.


----------



## SSquirrel

Hi Morrus.  I've emailed you, Henry and PirateCat over the last 2 weeks and no response.  Paid for CS acctx2 (the 4 yr option during the November special) and still not activated.  Hope to see a resolution soon.


----------



## Cergorach

I'm afraid my account also hasn't been activated.
Name: Remy D.M. van Vliet
Transaction: 9B920114P55846147
$39,98 USD
25 okt 2007


----------



## Ruined

Hi guys. It doesn't look like my account upgrade is working either. I sent an email to Russ last week, but figured posting here wouldn't hurt.

User:   Ruined
Payment Sent (ID #26V26030RK495372T)
Dec. 31, 2007     $19.99 USD


----------



## kikai

Hi, 
I purchased the "pay two-get four" account during in November 2007, but it seems that my account was only extended for two (and not four) years. I emailed Russel twice (the first at the end of December 2007), but didn't recieve any answer. Could someone please fix the problem?
Thank you and best regards,
kikai


Edit: What just popped into my mind: is 12-10-10 October the 12th 2010? or October the 10th 2012? In Germany it would be the former; but in the latter case everything is already fine


----------



## noffham

Hi Russ,

I also purchased the "four year for two" back in Nov. 07, but my subscription apparently hasn't been updated.

Paypal transaction ID #6LC52869JJ609490Y to your gmail address. Nov 26th 2007.

Thanks,
Patrick Seymour


----------



## smerwin29

I renewed my membership back in October of 2007, and now my status has changed as well.

Thanks,

Shawn Merwin


----------



## Morrus

OK, SSquirrel, your should have been done - is it not working?  (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=217752)

 Cergorach, Ruined, kikia, noffham - I'll do yours when I get home tonight!

smerwin29 - was yours 2 or 4 years?


----------



## smerwin29

Morruus said:
			
		

> smerwin29 - was yours 2 or 4 years?




2 years


----------



## Morrus

OK, you should all be working OK; let me know if not!


----------



## werk

Piratecat said:
			
		

> NOTE:
> 
> *Morrus has taken over registration of all new Community Supporter Accounts. If you have renewed through this link, and he has not enabled your account yet, contact him by e-mail at russmorrissey@gmail.com and he will help you get set.
> 
> The rest of the information on this is here:
> http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=210417
> Thank you, all!*




Emails not being returned...CS not activated.  
I even emailed Henry, but no response there either...

Help me out here, it's been months and I'm shouting into the void.


Business Name: 
 Russell Morrissey    (The recipient of this payment is Non-U.S. - Verified) 
Email: 
russmorrissey@gmail.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Total Amount: 
 -$39.98 USD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Item Amount: 
 $19.99 USD 
Shipping: 
 $0.00 USD 
Handling: 
 $0.00 USD 
Quantity: 
 2 
Item Title: 
 Give me my Community Supporter Account! 
Date: 
 Oct. 25, 2007 
Time: 
 10:15:42 PDT 
Status: 
 Completed 



...send me a PM.


----------



## Morrus

Just fixed yours, werk!


----------



## werk

Morrus said:
			
		

> Just fixed yours, werk!




Thanks Russ!


----------



## Nikosandros

Hi,

my profile currently shows that my CS account will expire in 2011. However, when I renewed on october the 27th, I actually got the special offer deal, so it should expire in 2013.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Morrus

Nikosandros said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> my profile currently shows that my CS account will expire in 2011. However, when I renewed on october the 27th, I actually got the special offer deal, so it should expire in 2013.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Fixed!


----------



## Erekose13

Hi Morrus, I'm in the same boat. I paid for the buy 2 get 4 deal and my account has not been extended yet.  

Paypal transaction: ID # 5R484501VW5551015
User: erekose13

thanks!


----------



## Nikosandros

Morrus said:
			
		

> Fixed!



Wow, that was fast!


----------



## Yair

Hi there,

I don't have the Search function either. I made a post in the OTHER thread about this, the one in General, but it seems to have evaporated. At any rate, I purchased the CS account a LONG time ago, but it was never activated. 

Paypal Transaction ID: 9N184303W8034883K 
Username: Yair

I'm one of those foolish sobs that didn't write their username in the notes...


----------



## Plane Sailing

Yair said:
			
		

> Hi there,
> 
> I don't have the Search function either. I made a post in the OTHER thread about this, the one in General, but it seems to have evaporated. At any rate, I purchased the CS account a LONG time ago, but it was never activated.
> 
> Paypal Transaction ID: 9N184303W8034883K
> Username: Yair
> 
> I'm one of those foolish sobs that didn't write their username in the notes...




On the basis that you wouldn't be saying this unless you actually had paid (and Morrus will email me if I've got it wrong here), I've changed your status to "Community Supporter". Let me know if it works OK.

Cheers


----------



## Erekose13

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hi Morrus, I'm in the same boat. I paid for the buy 2 get 4 deal and my account has not been extended yet.
> 
> Paypal transaction: ID # 5R484501VW5551015
> User: erekose13
> 
> thanks!




I don't mean to be a bother, but I believe that my account should be extended to 2012 similar to Nikosandros' earlier.


----------



## Yair

Plane Sailing said:
			
		

> On the basis that you wouldn't be saying this unless you actually had paid (and Morrus will email me if I've got it wrong here), I've changed your status to "Community Supporter". Let me know if it works OK.
> 
> Cheers



Works perfectly, thanks!


----------



## wolfpunk

Mine for user account wolfpunk has not been updated. I bought the pay for two years get four year and I thought I posted that it wasn't working awhile ago, but I can't find the thread in the general forum anymore. Anyway, can you check into this for you.


Web Accept Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #2K866745F34265910)


Business Name: 
 Russell Morrissey    (The recipient of this payment is Non-U.S. - Verified) 
Email: 
russmorrissey@gmail.com 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Total Amount: 
 -$39.98 USD 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Item Amount: 
 $19.99 USD 
Shipping: 
 $0.00 USD 
Handling: 
 $0.00 USD 
Quantity: 
 2 
Item Title: 
 Give me my Community Supporter Account! 
Date: 
 Nov. 27, 2007 
Time: 
 20:43:37 PST 
Status: 
 Completed


----------



## wolfpunk

Thanks for fixing my account!!!


----------



## kensanata

Many weeks (months?) ago I sent USD 40 for an EN World supporter account ("And if you buy two (2 x $19.99), then instead of two years, or even three years, I'll give you four years.")

That information seems to have been lost. Can somebody check this for me? I sent several emails to the gmail account I had but never got a reply.

Transaction Details

Payment Sent (ID #389370401H8556748)

Original Transaction
 Date 	 Type 	 Status 	 Details 	 Amount
 26. Oct 2007 	Payment To Russell Morrissey 	 Completed 	 ... 	-$40,00 USD


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

Oh gods of earth and altar...

When you get a chance, my account lapsed and didn't reactivate when I renewed.

Transaction ID: 4BD80648192660823
Item Price: $39.99 USD
Total: $39.99 USD
Order Description: Full Community Supporter Account Subscription
Item/Product Number: 1_2810
Buyer: Jon Kline

Thanks!


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir

*bump*


----------



## Lou

PayPal Transaction ID #4519629868439974C
Amount: $19.99
Date:  12/31/2007

I earlier sent an email to the Russ' gmail account about this and received no reply.

If I'm missing something in my ENWorld configuration, please let me know.

-Lou


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Ah, I recently noticed that my community supporter account has expired and renewed it, but apparently, it's not working yet. When I am at home again, I should be able to post the transaction number...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Ah, I recently noticed that my community supporter account has expired and renewed it, but apparently, it's not working yet. When I am at home again, I should be able to post the transaction number...



So, here it is: 

Paypal Transaction ID #4WD668086S922240H
Amount: €25,00 EUR
Date: 05/26/2008 (26. Mai 2008)


----------



## Darkwolf71

So... I've been meaning to post about this for awhile. I too have not had my status changed, from way back last August.

(Unique Transaction ID #5S223716HM7844806)

Item Amount: 
 $19.99 USD 
Quantity: 
 1 
Item Title: 
 Full Community Supporter Account - ON SALE! Subscription 
Item Number: 
 1_32433 
Date: 
 Aug. 15, 2007 
Time: 
 08:10:18 PDT 
Status: 
 Completed 


Thanks for helping.


----------



## RichGreen

*Search vanished!*

Hi,

My Search function has disappeared. Has my Community Supporter account expired? I can't find anything telling me whether I still have an account and haven't had an email.

Thanks!


Richard


----------



## kensanata

*More than half a year later...*



			
				kensanata said:
			
		

> Many weeks (months?) ago I sent USD 40 for an EN World supporter account ("And if you buy two (2 x $19.99), then instead of two years, or even three years, I'll give you four years.")
> 
> Transaction Details
> 
> Payment Sent (ID #389370401H8556748)
> 
> Original Transaction
> Date 	 Type 	 Status 	 Details 	 Amount
> 26. Oct 2007 	Payment To Russell Morrissey 	 Completed 	 ... 	-$40,00 USD




Apparently this still hasn't been resolved; I can't find a Search function in the menu.

Feel free to contact me at kensanata@gmail.com if there are any questions.


----------



## buzz

Wow, I had search this morning. Then I renewed my account (full supporter options), and now search is gone.


----------



## buzz

Dag, I can't edit my user title, either. Stink!

/me keeps fingers crossed that Morrus sees my email


----------



## buzz

EN2 is teh aw3s0m3!

I still don't have my supporter features back, though.


----------



## Ydars

Hi Morrus and Piratecat!

I purchased a Community Support acct today through Paypal (but have never had one before) and there doesn't seem to be any change in my account status. I tried the link at the beginning of this thread (posted by Piratecat) but it doesn't work.

Appreciate some help.


----------



## Erekose13

I don't mean to be a bother, but as per my posts in Feb and March, my community supporter account has not been extended till 2012.  It is slated to expire next week, please help.

Thanks


----------



## The_Warlock

*Just extended CS account by Paypal, no update*

My previous account date doesn't expire until August, but I figured I'd give the pay by paypal a whirl since the page actually looked functional. 

That was a couple hours ago, and it hasn't updated in the account section. 

So, if you could check into it when you aren't harried, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## B4cchus

*Community supporter account prices*

Hi!
I was checking out tha various prices for the 1, 2 and 3 year full supporter accounts. 
It seems that you used different dollar to euro exchange rates for each of the three. Also, the 2 year account seemsw to be miscalculated in euros
Full Community Supporter Account
1 year Full Community Supporter account. Includes: Search, Private Messaging, Who's Online, Custom Titles.
$39.99 or 25 euros

Community Supporter
A 2-year Community Supporter Account, as detailed above.
74.99 or 85.55 euros

Community Supporter
A 3-year Community Supporter Account as detailed above.
$99.99 or 69.99 euros


----------



## Pbartender

Okay, so my community supporter account works just fine, but I'm curious...

Why is it that some Supporter accounts get the big green background graphic behind their avatars, while others don't?


----------



## WhatGravitas

Pbartender said:


> Okay, so my community supporter account works just fine, but I'm curious...
> 
> Why is it that some Supporter accounts get the big green background graphic behind their avatars, while others don't?



Well, I'm sure you don't get the green badge graphic, if you don't have an avatar...

Cheers, LT.


----------



## buzz

Still no supporter features for me, nor a spiffy avatar frame thingy.


----------



## Pbartender

Lord Tirian said:


> Well, I'm sure you don't get the green badge graphic, if you don't have an avatar...
> 
> Cheers, LT.




I have an avatar and I have a full Community Supporter account, and yet I don't have the green badge...  that's what made me notice.


----------



## The_Warlock

Interesting, I now have the green badge of donation, but the paid subscriptions page under my account still only says I'm paid up through this August, despite the nice email receipt from paypal saying I just bought another year's worth as of this week.

funky


----------



## FireLance

I last renewed my community supporter account on 14 June, and the PayPal transaction ID was 3SM2252182911051W.

Everything worked fine for a while, then on 25 June, I noticed that I lost my comunity supporter tag and access to the search function.

There seems to be a bug somewhere because according to my paid subscriptions link, my community support account expires on 10-02-09.

I know that many of the moderators and admins must be busy with the move to ENWorld 2, but I would appreciate it if someone could look into this when things get less hectic.

Thanks!


----------



## Enforcer

I renewed within the last week, but I have no Community Supporter icon with my avatar, plus my registration panel says I'm paid up only until September of this year. Huh?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

No error for me, just thanks.

My supporter account had gone idle for some time.  I renewed today, and everything was back up and working straightaway, down to the supporter image around my avatar.  

Thanks,
GW


----------



## Pbartender

Pbartender said:


> Okay, so my community supporter account works just fine...




Or so I thought...

I cannot turn off the ad bars, I cannot change my custom title, and I have no Community Supporter "badge".


----------



## buzz

Okay, it's officially been 10 days since I paid. Still nada.

If this persists for much longer, any chance I can be pro-rated for the time lost?


----------



## Darkness

Hm, I'll try to find an Admin who can look at your accounts soon...


----------



## The_Warlock

That'd be great, Darkness. Thank you, kindly.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Pbartender said:


> Or so I thought...
> 
> I cannot turn off the ad bars, I cannot change my custom title, and I have no Community Supporter "badge".




I've checked your records and applied 'Community Supporter'

Cheers



kensanata said:


> Apparently this still hasn't been resolved; I can't find a Search function in the menu.
> 
> Feel free to contact me at kensanata@gmail.com if there are any questions.




I'll have to wait for Morrus to check his transaction records for this one.



buzz said:


> Wow, I had search this morning. Then I renewed my account (full supporter options), and now search is gone.




I've activated your community supporter status



Ydars said:


> Hi Morrus and Piratecat!
> 
> I purchased a Community Support acct today through Paypal (but have never had one before) and there doesn't seem to be any change in my account status. I tried the link at the beginning of this thread (posted by Piratecat) but it doesn't work.
> 
> Appreciate some help.




I can't find information in the system about your status, so I'll have to wait for Morrus to check records on this one



The_Warlock said:


> Interesting, I now have the green badge of donation, but the paid subscriptions page under my account still only says I'm paid up through this August, despite the nice email receipt from paypal saying I just bought another year's worth as of this week.
> 
> funky




This will have to wait for Morrus to check his records



FireLance said:


> There seems to be a bug somewhere because according to my paid subscriptions link, my community support account expires on 10-02-09.




I've been able to verify this, so I've activated your full community supporter account



Enforcer said:


> I renewed within the last week, but I have no Community Supporter icon with my avatar, plus my registration panel says I'm paid up only until September of this year. Huh?




This one will have to wait for Morrus to check his records, I'm afraid


----------



## FireLance

Thanks, Plane Sailing!


----------



## Pbartender

Plane Sailing said:


> I've checked your records and applied 'Community Supporter'
> 
> Cheers




Rock. On.

Thanks, PS.


----------



## The_Warlock

Plane Sailing said:


> This will have to wait for Morrus to check his records




Thanks for trying. I'll check with Morrus after giving paypal some lag time to see if it's just a delay between networks.


----------



## Erekose13

Plane Sailing said:


> This one will have to wait for Morrus to check his records, I'm afraid




I know I'm likely in the same boat, can you add me to the list for Morrus to look into? (details above in thread)


----------



## buzz

Thanks, PS!


----------



## Lou

*Please put me on the list too...*

From my May 9th post #147 to this thread:



Lou said:


> PayPal Transaction ID #4519629868439974C
> Amount: $19.99
> Date:  12/31/2007
> 
> I earlier sent an email to the Russ' gmail account about this and received no reply.
> 
> If I'm missing something in my ENWorld configuration, please let me know.
> 
> -Lou




Plane Sailing--I sent a second email to the gmail account recently asking about this.


----------



## Ydars

Thanks Planesailing; the money I paid has now debitted my account so the transaction has certaintly gone through. I wonder where the problem is.


----------



## Mistwell

Odd.  I had my CS account functioning fine in the new version of EW, but now it's gone, and I don't think my time is up on the renewal.


----------



## Fedifensor

Erekose13 said:


> I know I'm likely in the same boat, can you add me to the list for Morrus to look into? (details above in thread)



Add me as well.  I signed up for a 3-year communiity supporter account on Friday, and Paypal shows the payment has gone through.


----------



## Enforcer

I still don't have my Community Supporter status activated. I just shot off an email to Morrus, we'll see if that fixes things...


----------



## Allanon

I mailed Morrus in the beginning of last week, but still no reply. Any chance Morrus is on a well deserved vacation? Or should I mail him again?


----------



## Ydars

Morrus has not replied to me either and my account is still not activated.


----------



## The_Warlock

Nor has he replied to an alternate post, email or a private message from me.


----------



## Erekose13

I have now lost my community supporter status. I sent payment almost 7 months ago and have not had any responce to posts, pms, or emails.

Contact details:
5R484501VW5551015 - $39.98 Paid to Russell Morrissey - Nov. 26, 2007
 - purchased 2 years during the promotion for buy 2 get 2 free.
 - email address: <username>@gmail.com

Post history:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4045185&postcount=136 - Feb 11, 2008
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4130371&postcount=140 - Mar 27, 2008
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4335336&postcount=157 - Jun 27, 2008
http://www.enworld.org/forum/showpost.php?p=4349374&postcount=176 - Jul 2, 2008

I no longer have the emails or PMs to reference.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Mistwell said:


> Odd.  I had my CS account functioning fine in the new version of EW, but now it's gone, and I don't think my time is up on the renewal.




Hi mate,

The CS information for you says:

Full Community Supporter Account  	06-25-07 to 06-25-08

So it seems that your CS account has expired just recently.

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing

Enforcer said:


> I still don't have my Community Supporter status activated. I just shot off an email to Morrus, we'll see if that fixes things...




I've checked your CS status and it the dates are in there, so I've activated your CS account


----------



## Plane Sailing

The_Warlock said:


> Nor has he replied to an alternate post, email or a private message from me.




Your CS status is shown as active - have you got access to search etc?


----------



## Plane Sailing

To you other guys that I can't sort out - I'm sorry, I'll try to get Morrus to come and check out your details and get things finalised.

Regards,


----------



## The_Warlock

Plane Sailing said:


> Your CS status is shown as active - have you got access to search etc?




Yes, my CS status is active, right now. 

The account currently states it is active until *8/17/08*. This was the expiry date from my *previous* CSA purchase.

*However,* on 6/27/08, I went and paid for *another year*, through the paid subscriptions page, via paypal. The expiry date has *not yet updated*. 

I want to make sure that I do not lose my CS status, and am trying to be proactive about this.

I have received a receipt from paypal, and can provide the information, should you need it.


----------



## Enforcer

Plane Sailing said:


> I've checked your CS status and it the dates are in there, so I've activated your CS account




Thank you Plane Sailing, but I also recently renewed, so my end date should be 9-14-09, not 2008. PayPal payment was sent on June 27, 2008 (Unique Transaction ID #6A007033XY4255411).


----------



## Plane Sailing

OK guys, I've had a chat with Morrus and he has authorised me to get you lot sorted out.


----------



## Plane Sailing

The_Warlock said:


> Yes, my CS status is active, right now.
> 
> The account currently states it is active until *8/17/08*. This was the expiry date from my *previous* CSA purchase.
> 
> *However,* on 6/27/08, I went and paid for *another year*, through the paid subscriptions page, via paypal. The expiry date has *not yet updated*.




I have updated your account so that it is now active until 8/17/09 (a year on from the previous expiry date.

Thanks for supporting us!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Enforcer said:


> Thank you Plane Sailing, but I also recently renewed, so my end date should be 9-14-09, not 2008. PayPal payment was sent on June 27, 2008 (Unique Transaction ID #6A007033XY4255411).




I've updated your expiry date to 9-14-09.

Thanks for supporting us!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Erekose13 said:


> I have now lost my community supporter status. I sent payment almost 7 months ago and have not had any responce to posts, pms, or emails.
> 
> Contact details:
> 5R484501VW5551015 - $39.98 Paid to Russell Morrissey - Nov. 26, 2007
> - purchased 2 years during the promotion for buy 2 get 2 free.
> - email address: <username>@gmail.com




I've activated your community supporter status and set the end date to 26 Nov, 2012 

(looking further back I see you bought a '4 years for the price of 2' offer)

Thanks for sticking with us, I'm sorry it has taken so long to sort out.

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing

Lou said:


> PayPal Transaction ID #4519629868439974C
> Amount: $19.99
> Date:  12/31/2007
> 
> I earlier sent an email to the Russ' gmail account about this and received no reply.




Account sorted out.



Ydars said:


> Hi Morrus and Piratecat!
> 
> I purchased a Community Support acct today through Paypal (but have never had one before) and there doesn't seem to be any change in my account status. I tried the link at the beginning of this thread (posted by Piratecat) but it doesn't work.
> 
> Appreciate some help.




Account sorted out.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Fedifensor said:


> Add me as well.  I signed up for a 3-year communiity supporter account on Friday, and Paypal shows the payment has gone through.




Account sorted out.



Allanon said:


> I mailed Morrus in the beginning of last week, but still no reply. Any chance Morrus is on a well deserved vacation? Or should I mail him again?




Account sorted out.

*Kensanata*

Account sorted out.


----------



## Plane Sailing

I think that we have now sorted out everyone who has outstanding problems.

I'll subscribe to this thread, so I should find out if anyone else posts to it, but if you still have a problem or I've missed your out, then I do apologise and if you email me I'll get on it straight away.

Thanks again for your support, and thanks for being patient while we got sorted out.

Cheers!


----------



## Erekose13

Thank you very much Plane Sailing!


----------



## Allanon

Thanks Plane Sailing, your efforts are very much appreciated.

Edit: After checking the paid subscription page on my account I noticed that it stated that my current subscription was:



		Code:
	

Full Community Supporter Account  	07-18-06  	07-17-08


I still seem to be able to search and have at the moment the Community Supporter background behind my avatar, eventhough today is the 18th. Is this a glitch in the forum code or has my 3-year subscription renewal not yet been added?


----------



## The_Warlock

Plane Sailing said:


> I think that we have now sorted out everyone who has outstanding problems.




I've just double checked, and everything looks in order.

THANK YOU!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Allanon said:


> Thanks Plane Sailing, your efforts are very much appreciated.
> 
> Edit: After checking the paid subscription page on my account I noticed that it stated that my current subscription was:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Full Community Supporter Account  	07-18-06  	07-17-08
> 
> 
> I still seem to be able to search and have at the moment the Community Supporter background behind my avatar, eventhough today is the 18th. Is this a glitch in the forum code or has my 3-year subscription renewal not yet been added?




I can't find your original note in this thread - could you point me to it so I can see when you account should expire?

Thanks


----------



## Allanon

Plane Sailing said:


> I can't find your original note in this thread - could you point me to it so I can see when you account should expire?
> 
> Thanks




I didn't post any details yet, sorry. But below are the dates and information from the paypal payment:



		Code:
	

Paypal TransactionID:   9UG779350E321802F
Paid amount:   69,99 EUR
Order description:   Community Supporter Subscription
Object-/productnumber:   9bfeb6e408cbb8e6e9f4fdb965371ba6
Date: 26 june 2008, 22:47:01 PDT
Payment sent to: russ|(AT)|en-world|.|freeserve|.|co|.|uk


Thanks again for your efforts.


----------



## drothgery

My paid subscription features seem to have disappeared since the ENWorld 2 changeover. I thought it might have expired, so I paypal'd a 3-year extension on 7/23. Still no search, still seeing ads.


----------



## Plane Sailing

drothgery said:


> My paid subscription features seem to have disappeared since the ENWorld 2 changeover. I thought it might have expired, so I paypal'd a 3-year extension on 7/23. Still no search, still seeing ads.




I've activated your account and extended it for 3 years from your payment date (the old one expired at the end of March '08)

Cheers


----------



## drothgery

Plane Sailing said:


> I've activated your account and extended it for 3 years from your payment date (the old one expired at the end of March '08)
> 
> Cheers




Thanks.


----------



## merchantsteve

*How long does it take for Community Supporter to activate?*

Hi all,
I set up my 1 year sub and haven't seen it activated yet. I've been supporting for 24 hours and still don't have any confirmation that it has happened (no nice little box around my Avatar or info in my Paid Subscriptions).


----------



## amysrevenge

First time CS here - my PayPal transaction was completed a month or so ago (the money is gone from my end), but I haven't heard anything.  

The email address on the PayPal account doesn't match the one on this ENWorld account, but I included my username in the PayPal notes...

I also emailed Morrus, but it might have gotten missed while he was away.


----------



## andargor

Hewro. I lost my CS status, I assume my sub ran out? Is there a way I can check?

Woot, 3-year payments are back!


----------



## Plane Sailing

merchantsteve said:


> Hi all,
> I set up my 1 year sub and haven't seen it activated yet. I've been supporting for 24 hours and still don't have any confirmation that it has happened (no nice little box around my Avatar or info in my Paid Subscriptions).




Hi Steve,

According to records here, your account runs from 08-05-08 to 08-05-09.

Are you all up and running OK? (I'm seeing the community supporter banner around your avatar at the time of writing, for instance).

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing

amysrevenge said:


> First time CS here - my PayPal transaction was completed a month or so ago (the money is gone from my end), but I haven't heard anything.
> 
> The email address on the PayPal account doesn't match the one on this ENWorld account, but I included my username in the PayPal notes...
> 
> I also emailed Morrus, but it might have gotten missed while he was away.




I'm trusting that the payment having left you has arrived at us, so I've manually sorted out your community supporter status, set to run from one year from today (08-09-08 to 08-09-09)

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing

andargor said:


> Hewro. I lost my CS status, I assume my sub ran out? Is there a way I can check?
> 
> Woot, 3-year payments are back!




I can confirm that your subscription ran out on 07-26-08.

Cheers


----------



## andargor

Plane Sailing said:


> I can confirm that your subscription ran out on 07-26-08.
> 
> Cheers




Cool, renewed, thanks.


----------



## Ry

My community supporter account isn't working, I should have been OK to 2012 if memory serves.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Hi Ryan,

The vBulletin records show you had a full account from 09-14-07 to 09-04-08

Have you got any way of checking exactly what payments you made back in 2007?

Regards,


----------



## Ry

Paypal says I sent 19.99 to Russell Morrissey twice on Oct. 27, 2007, which I'm pretty sure was after I bought the 2007-2008 year, and it was during the 2 for 1 sale (and the Canadian Dollar was kicking ass).


----------



## Plane Sailing

OK, between that and Morrus comment in the other thread, I've set your status to Active and expires on 4th Dec 2012.

Cheers


----------



## Ry

Thanks!


----------



## Dracorat

I tried a forum seach before posting this question but I can't find the answer.

(I only signed up a few days ago so I might just be impatient - kick me if you must)

How long does it take for the words "COMMUNITY SUPPORTER" to appear on my name?

Much thanks.


----------



## Dracorat

Just in case my post above was missed. (Remarking this thread unread in hopes of a response.)


----------



## Merkuri

Dracorat said:


> How long does it take for the words "COMMUNITY SUPPORTER" to appear on my name?




You already have it.  Note that the community supporter badge doesn't show up in the white skin, only the default black.

And if you were able to do a search, that meant it worked. 

Also, for future reference starting a new thread is often a better way to get an answer to a question.  A lot of people just skip over the sticky threads.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Merkuri said:


> Also, for future reference starting a new thread is often a better way to get an answer to a question.  A lot of people just skip over the sticky threads.




No, actually it is better to post in this thread because I'm subscribed to it, and so I get notifications when someone posts to it.

Except over Christmas, obviously, because - uh - the dog ate my homework?


----------



## Dracorat

=) No worries. I suspected Christmas threw everyone for a loop.

The part I'm asking about isn't a graphic though.

On some accounts, they have the following three lines in the top left:

Their Name (Dracorat)
Their Custom Title (In Dracos Speramus, for me)
The words "COMMUNITY SUPPORTER" - missing on mine. Is that earned a different way? I thought that buying the yearly subscription would do it. It's the only part where I'm confused.

If there's a graphic too, well, I never see that because I am indeed using the white skin. (I have to make it look like I'm on a professional Web site when I'm at work so people ask less questions.)

EDIT: Decided to check out what it looks like on the black skin and it does indeed look sweet. Perhaps what we really need is some lovin for the white skin. (White 2, if it makes a difference)


----------



## Truth Seeker

Well, I paid on the 24th of this month, could someone click and activate my benefits.

Doing my duty for the community

And for Russ.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Hi Truth Seeker,

At the moment I can see this information for you



> Full Community Supporter Account - 24th December 2008 to 24th December 2009




and it is 'active'.

Which features can't you see/use?

Cheers


----------



## Truth Seeker

Hey Ps whuup...just making sure it was working or something. 

Sorry for the long delay, been busy.


Plane Sailing said:


> Hi Truth Seeker,
> 
> At the moment I can see this information for you
> 
> 
> 
> and it is 'active'.
> 
> Which features can't you see/use?
> 
> Cheers


----------

